# Twisting the Pouch, I think I have it figured out.



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

I have watched many videos about shooting, twisting the pouch, shooting the PFS. There were a couple of methods or terms of shooting that PFShooter mentions in many of his videos. Butterfly and Soft shooting. For butterfly, twisting the pouch so the thumb is down, and soft shooting the thumb is pointed up.

Looking at only the twisting of the pouch, I couldn't figure out what difference it made whether the thumb was up or down, one was still twisting the pouch, so why the difference in name, butterfly or soft shooting.

Searched the forums and could not find a definition of either. I knew from watching videos that butterfly was twisting the pouch, thumb down and bringing the pouch way behind ones head and releasing with the pouch in between the side of the thumb and the second joint of the index finger, but never had a definition for "soft shooting".

While pondering this thought on the way home, I think I have it figured out. Basically when shooting butterfly the mechanics of the arm, hand, wrist is that with the thumb down, the pouch twist can be kept a a 90 degree twist throughout the complete draw and release.

However, with soft shooting, and the thumb up at best with a full draw, if possible, one can maybe get a 45 degree twist, but I found the further back I go with the thumb up, my wrist was twisting the pouch back to a perpendicular position negating the twist.

So the practicality of it is with soft shooting in order to keep the 90 degree twist with the thumb up, a shorter draw must be used, thus a softer shot.

Let me know if I was slung here from another planet or do I still have all my marbles in the same pocket.

Thanks for listening

BTW PFShooter, love your videos and shooting style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Butterfly shooting is a term used to describe a long draw behind the head. It can be partially behind or as far as your arms can go, it has nothing to do with the pouch hold. You can hold the pouch any way that is comfortable for you in butterfly. I use a reverse hold in full butterfly. The style is also know as Albatross.  Also sometimes referred to as a floating anchor.

Soft shooting is a term usually used to explain that a shooter is using soft or light weight ammo like foil balls or marshmallow with light bands to learn how to shoot in a new style such as PFS shooting. It is a way to try a technique with out the hazard of a hand strike causing physical damage to the shooter. It has nothing to do with pouch orientation. 

Hope this is helpful


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This should explain it .

http://slingshotforu...nd-hits-part-1/

http://slingshotforu...nd-hits-part-2/


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Can-Opener said:


> Butterfly shooting is a term used to describe a long draw behind the head. It can be partially behind or as far as your arms can go, it has nothing to do with the pouch hold. You can hold the pouch any way that is comfortable for you in butterfly. I use a reverse hold in full butterfly. The style is also know as Albatross.  Also sometimes referred to as a floating anchor.
> 
> Soft shooting is a term usually used to explain that a shooter is using soft or light weight ammo like foil balls or marshmallow with light bands to learn how to shoot in a new style such as PFS shooting. It is a way to try a technique with out the hazard of a hand strike causing physical damage to the shooter. It has nothing to do with pouch orientation.
> 
> Hope this is helpful


Well, thought I had it figured out, but now I know. Thank you very much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

treefork said:


> This should explain it .
> 
> http://slingshotforu...nd-hits-part-1/
> 
> http://slingshotforu...nd-hits-part-2/


For some reason neither link works. I think I have already watched them and don't remember defining soft shooting like Can Opener did. I will try to find them again and review.

Thanks for your reply.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yosemite Sam said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > This should explain it .
> ...


Soft shooting is a term that originated by " pfshooter " . It means that you're drawing the pouch shorter than usual as in just in front of the chin . Watch the videos links and understand the " speed bump effect " and all will be clear to you .


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks, those were my thoughts exactly. Now I have a clear understanding. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

I always thought of "soft shooting" as, instead of pulling out to your "full draw", ex., 30 inches. You only "partially draw" out to less than 30,ex., maybe 20 inches. Therefore, ammo is sent at partial strength, "soft", not its usual full force.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

treefork said:


> Yosemite Sam said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


I was able to watch the videos on my computer. For some reason the links did not work on my phone. I remember seeing them I the past but now that I know the terminology, it makes more sense when I watch them again. Thanks for sharing them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Via Tapatalk on some forums like this.. Some redirect still not work properly... Tapatalk know this but didn't care about


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I think for some things PFShooter has his own terms/meanings.

I don't agree with him about tweaking. But turning the pouch absolutely.

You can shoot 1" marbles from a pfs without doing anything but having the proper angle and turning the pouch.

I only fork hit when I get stupid and use rough rocks. Well... I don't do that anymore.


----------

